# Senate Bill 1147. We better act now!



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

was ordering cig tobacco this morning, and after submitting my order, the site brought this page up, thought you might like to read it.


*Congress is At It Again!*

After imposing huge new taxes on cigarettes and tobacco products,

*THE SITUATION: Congress NOW wants to make all cigarettes and smokeless tobacco products nonmailable!*

*WHAT THIS MEANS FOR YOU: By making cigarettes and smokeless tobacco nonmailable the Senate is ensuring that you will no longer be able to purchase these products by mail-order, telephone-order, and/or internet because the United States Postal Service will be prohibited from delivering your orders to you. Taking away your options means forcing you back to buying over-priced tobacco products from your local retailer once again.*

*WHY WE NEED YOUR HELP: Native American cigarette and tobacco sellers are committed to doing everything we can to stop the PACT Act but we need your help. Your Senators work for you and as their constituents, it is your voice and your vote that counts!*

*WHAT YOU CAN DO: Contact your senators and tell them NOT to pass the PACT Act. Your Senators should be protecting your interests, but it is up to you to let them know what you think about the PACT Act. There are three easy ways to contact your Senators - by email, telephone, or regular mail.*

*YOU HAVE THE RIGHT TO EXPRESS YOUR OPINION: You elected your Senator to represent you and they can only do this if you tell them what you want. When you contact your Senator you do not need to identify yourself as a smoker or as someone who purchases cigarettes and/or smokeless tobacco by mail-order, telephone-order, and/or internet. You only need to identify yourself as a resident of the state they represent.*

We urge you to contact your Senators to let them know you oppose bill S.1147 the "PACT Act".
Below is the information you need to fax, email, call or write to them. *Please do so today!*
We appreciate your business and work hard everyday to save you money and deliver
quality products at an affordable price. Only with your help can we continue to do so.

We strongly recommend faxing, calling or emailing your comments,
as Congressional mail security screening can delay postal letters by 1-3 weeks.

Tell your Senators to *VOTE NO* on *S. 1147*, also known as the "PACT Act".

Flavored cigs are already on the chopping block, as are flavored cigars in tins. Next on the agenda are flavored tobaccos of any kind. After that, it will be the stogie in your ashtray RIGHT NOW!

Let's not sit on our complacent butts, but get writting our senators TODAY! Implore them NOT to pass the PACT act, S. 1147. I find it always helps to remind them you VOTE.


----------



## CackalackyStogieMeister (Sep 30, 2009)

I called one of my senators who I know most likely supports this bill. I would very surprised if she ever personally received my message. I bet this lady has her lackys do everything for her. I cant wait to vote her out.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

these s o b's never quit!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, Just did some research and it looks like cigars are safe:

*'SECTION 1. DEFINITIONS.*

'As used in this Act, the following definitions apply:

'(1) ATTORNEY GENERAL- The term 'attorney general', with respect to a State, means the attorney general or other chief law enforcement officer of the State.

'(2) CIGARETTE-

'(A) IN GENERAL- The term 'cigarette'--

'(i) has the meaning given that term in section 2341 of title 18, United States Code; and

'(ii) includes roll-your-own tobacco (as defined in section 5702 of the Internal Revenue Code of 1986).

*'(B) EXCEPTION- The term 'cigarette' does not include a cigar (as defined in section 5702 of the Internal Revenue Code of 1986).*


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Vote out all incumbents every chance you get!

We can agree to disagree on various political/economic priorities etc.
But we can find common ground in knowing that the only way we stop the developing tyranny in DC short of bloodshed is to vote out all incumbents in every election. The bastards will never pass term limits, so we must do it to them....or they will continue DOING IT TO US with ever-increasing taxes and socialism!


----------



## suretolose (Jul 8, 2009)

Rubix^3 said:


> Ok, Just did some research and it looks like cigars are safe:
> 
> *'SECTION 1. DEFINITIONS.*
> 
> ...


Safe now, but not next time. That is what they do, take little by little until the next thing you know, you have no rights. Stop them now or next time it will be you.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Stinkdyr said:


> Vote out all incumbents every chance you get!
> 
> We can agree to disagree on various political/economic priorities etc.
> But we can find common ground in knowing that the only way we stop the developing tyranny in DC short of bloodshed is to vote out all incumbents in every election. The bastards will never pass term limits, so we must do it to them....or they will continue DOING IT TO US with ever-increasing taxes and socialism!





suretolose said:


> Safe now, but not next time. That is what they do, take little by little until the next thing you know, you have no rights. Stop them now or next time it will be you.


You are both right......


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

suretolose said:


> Safe now, but not next time. That is what they do, take little by little until the next thing you know, you have no rights. Stop them now or next time it will be you.


Absolutely!

When they came for the Jews, I said nothing because I am not a Jew........

They will not stop unless we stop them.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I will be mailing, e-mailing, and calling my senator. Hopefully one of my messages will get through to them. Thanks for passing this along Don.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Don,,you've just inspired me to go on another big cigar buying run because of these knuckleheads in government. I don't trust these clowns to do anything right or reasonable and if anything what they do is tax and spend which is a profession for them. They will find any way possible to tax air and water as we have seen how they are not going to re direct healthcare where it's only good for those who are in good health. If you are in bad or even in semi good health you will be discriminated against in the next few years,,,you can write that down and put a sticky on it. I plan on buying enough cigars in the next 2 years to last me til I die and even then I'm going to stick a few in my pocket just in case.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats what Fed Ex/UPS is for but I will Try to Contact my idiots also.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Had a black helicopter fly low over my area a few days ago....next thing you know they caught somebody for a good sized pot field about 5 miles away. 

It went through my head then, wonder if I will hiding my stogies under the floor someday?


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait a minute
Is this just for cigarettes/smokeless tobacco?
Pipes, accessories, pipe tobacco, and cigars are safe?....for now


----------



## Smdmmfd (Oct 8, 2009)

I bet B&M's are happy about this


----------

